# craftsman tiller



## HEY BOB (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm looking for a worm gear for a craftsman tiller model # 536797502 I can get the complete gear box form sears but they want more for the gear box than what i paid for the tiller anybody have any ideas?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Boneyards will be your only resort. That Murray part is only available as an assembly and there are no internal parts available from the manufacturer for it.


----------

